# Snow Dog



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Well we finally got a good snow so I went out and played with my dog in the snow this morning.​ 
Here's the goofball, Chester. He's a Chesapeake Bay Retriever and he's my baby. 

He loves the snow. :razz:


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

AWWWW cute .I have a german sheperd myself her name is cheyenne.All she does in the snow is roll around and eat it lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Hehe, Chester likes to catch snowballs in his mouth. He's such a goof. :razz:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Aww...Chester is so cute! We don't get snow very often here, but my dogs have always been so funny playing in the snow, the few times they've seen it.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Play fetch with the dogs. They can funny to watch when they go looking for a snowball in the snow. LOL !!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

lol, he does do that! Except instead of finding the snowball, he just bites the snow somewhere where it landed and thinks he got it. :lol:


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

lol, adorable puppy! makes me want to share my doggy pics too.

chessies are pretty dogs 
my sheltie loves the snow too


----------

